# How to delete linux



## ishan (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi there,
I had installed Fedora Core 1 recently on my machine, and would like to delete it now (Lack of space). Er....could someone tell me how I can do that?
Thanks


----------



## thedonutman (Feb 24, 2005)

u cud try a shotgun......or u cud just use something like knoppix to phisically delete the files and then just change the boot settings to not boot it


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Just repartition and format whatever you want over it.


----------



## ishan (Jan 21, 2005)

U mean I should repartition using FDISK?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

ishan said:


> U mean I should repartition using FDISK?


That would work.
What do you plan on using it for after?


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

You could put another version of Linux there - Ubuntu is really hot these days.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You will need to fdisk the master boot record.

fdisk /mbr


----------



## ishan (Jan 21, 2005)

Ok I majorly screwed up..
I deleted the partition which had linux, and I was using grub to multi load (windows me and fedora core 1)....and then I formatted it. Now when I load up it gives me the grub loader (command line). When I use the start up disk....and then go to a: and then to c:...and type win....it gives me a blue screen.(Dont remember then msg it give me, will post back in a day or two)


----------



## short101 (Dec 18, 2003)

You will need your windows cd and just 'fixmbr' and you should be good to go.


----------



## scuzzle (Apr 8, 2005)

You could reinstall Fedora and then choose *not* to install a MBR.

This would remove the MBR.


----------



## ishan (Jan 21, 2005)

Er how do I use my windows cd to fixmbr? If this doesnt work i'll do the fedora reinstall, (really short on spare time rite now :s)
Thanks


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

http://www.wown.com/j_helmig/wxprcons.htm


----------



## ishan (Jan 21, 2005)

um...will this work for windows ME?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Squashman said:


> You will need to fdisk the master boot record.
> 
> fdisk /mbr


Did you try this?


----------



## ishan (Jan 21, 2005)

Ok here's the error
"While initializing device IFSMGR
The microsoft installable file system manager cannot find the helper driver. Please ensure that IFSHLP.sys has been installed. Sytem halted."
It also give some error before this ...something related to the registry and the cache. I tried using the registry restore but that didnt work. Any ideas?


----------



## ishan (Jan 21, 2005)

oh btw..I tried reinstalling linux but that didnt work too. It wouldnt even install now. 
Also, is there anyway I can transfer my files using DOS, to a flashdrive?


----------



## davevontexas (Apr 24, 2005)

Y'know, I don't much like fdisk. Try booting your linux install disk and running cfdisk, I think it's a bit friendlier. You should have a blank hard drive in no time. I've had good luck with BSD disklabel too, but ymmv.


----------

